# hydraulic fluid



## durangobob99 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a ih 484 and sadly don't know where to add and check hydraulic fluid, be grateful for some help..


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Is you machine fitted with a cab or ROPS frame or non of these ???


----------



## durangobob99 (Jan 17, 2012)

No cab or rops.


----------



## redneck1 (Feb 19, 2012)

On our 484 the didstick is beside your left heel when sitting on the seat. I am not sure if the tractor needs to be running or not or hot or cold. To add some fluid in rear of tractor remove large square plug above the toplink for 3 point hitch


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If the 484 is like my 574 (built at the same factory in England IIRC), then you check the fluid with the tractor off and cold. Should be to the top of the hashed area on the dipstick.


----------

